# Virtualbox e migrazione dei dischi virtuali [RISOLTO]

## oriano

Salve a tutti.

Ho un problema che mi sta assillando da un po' di giorni.

Ho installato la mia amata Gentoo con Virtualbox su un portatile con Xp su architettura Intel Pentium M.

Funziona una meraviglia ... share delle cartelle, usb, gestione mouse e video.

Ho quindi copiato il file del disco virtuale sulla Gentoo del PC fisso (architettura Intel Core Duo).

Configurato la nuova macchina virtuale e boot.

Funziona tutto ad esclusione della scheda di rete (pcnet32).

Ho ricompilato il kernel ma niente, il bello è che se faccio il boot con il cd di installazione la scheda funziona benissimo.

Le versioni di Virtualbox provate sono sia 1.3.8 che 1.4.0.

Questo l'output di dmesg:

```

pcnet32.c:v1.33 27.Jun.2006 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

pcnet32: PCnet/FAST III 79C973 at 0xc240, 08 00 27 1f d0 43 assigned IRQ 11.

pcnet32: Found PHY 0000:0000 at address 0.

eth0: registered as PCnet/FAST III 79C973

pcnet32: 1 cards_found.

```

e questo l'output di net.eth0:

```

Starting eth0

  Bringing up eth0

    dhcp

      network interface eth0 does not exist

      Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

```

Pensando che sia rimasto dello "sporco" dal gest originale  :Smile: 

ho provato ad cambiare modo fra NAT, interfaccia Host, rete interna

ma non cambia nulla.

Qualcuno mi può dare un consiglio?

Ciao....

 e grazie anche per tutte quelle info che ho già pescato da qui.Last edited by oriano on Tue Jun 26, 2007 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Drum

ciao,

puoi postare l'output dei seguenti comandi?:

```
ifconfig -a
```

```
uname -r
```

```
lsmod
```

edit:prettify

----------

## oriano

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> puoi postare l'output dei seguenti comandi?:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao, eccomi di rientro dalle ferie,

dunque... verificando quanto mi hai chiesto ho scoperto che il sistema mappava la scheda come eth2

a questo punto è bastato cambiare le impostazioni e il tutto funziona.

Mi sai spiegare come mai eth2?

Grazie comunque dell'aiuto.

----------

## X-Drum

nice!  :Smile: 

----------

## masterbrian

 *oriano wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   ciao,
> 
> puoi postare l'output dei seguenti comandi?:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

su vmware funziona cosi': ad ogni cambio della macchina "server", corrisponde un cambio di sid. Il cambio di sid comporta anche un cambio di nic, o di mac address della scheda. Udev tramite persistent rules, mantiene le impostazioni della vecchia scheda di rete, assegnando a quelle "nuove" un device incrementato di uno. Per cui se la tua vecchia scheda di rete era eth1 diventera' eth2....

Ciao

----------

## oriano

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> su vmware funziona cosi': ad ogni cambio della macchina "server", corrisponde un cambio di sid. Il cambio di sid comporta anche un cambio di nic, o di mac address della scheda. Udev tramite persistent rules, mantiene le impostazioni della vecchia scheda di rete, assegnando a quelle "nuove" un device incrementato di uno. Per cui se la tua vecchia scheda di rete era eth1 diventera' eth2....
> 
> Ciao

 

Ho verificato e funziona così anche con VirtualBox. 

Nel mio caso la scheda era diventata eth2 perché nelle varie prove era rimasto impostato su VB il "Driver 1" nelle impostazioni di rete, quindi

eth0 dell'host precedente, eth1 e eth2 dell'host attuale, il tutto perfettamente mappato nel file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.

Questa cosa però mi porta ad un'altra considerazione, in quali ambiti potrebbero esserci altre "sorprese" di questo tipo?.

Ad esempio: 

```
#cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

 riporta il processore reale della macchina host e quindi nel caso di Gentoo potrebbe essere necessario ricompilare il tutto.

Ciao

----------

